# First electrical training manual?



## fdew (Mar 26, 2009)

You can have your own here
http://www.roadsideresort.com/files/Edison Electric Light Sign.pdf

If it was actually used it might have been at Prospect Point Blue Mt Lake NY.

It was the first hotel to have electric lights in every room. This is even more amazing because the hotel was not "on the grid" and was not directly accesable by train or car or boat. 

http://www.sthubertsisle.com/1901-Utowana-House-L.jpg
http://www.prospectpt.com/History.html


----------



## crazymurph (Aug 19, 2009)

I remember visiting Blue Mountain about 1979. We hiked the mountain and stopped at The Ole Barn for beers. There was also The Stumble Inn, The Tow Bar Inn, an The Thendara. Many blurred memories.


----------



## cguillas (Jun 25, 2009)

When working live, you should think about standing on a box.


----------



## cuba_pete (Dec 8, 2011)

*Hawkins*

I've got a complete first edition set of the Hawkins Electrical Guides dating from 1914 (which has that bastard Edison's picture in it). Those are some pretty good reading...


----------



## ezoffshore (Jul 26, 2007)

I like #11. Have your assistant hold it.....:laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i have the first, second and fifth editions of the american electricians handbook. very interesting to read about the way it used to be


----------



## niteshift (Nov 21, 2007)

cguillas said:


> When working live, you should think about standing on a box.


cracks me up:laughing:

these are some great pics & old lectric info guys.

the first users of lectric were pioneers. grasping in the dark for the first switches.
i always believed in NOT being the first one to try out new technology, let it be proven first, then i'll be ok with it. 
just how i roll.


----------

